# Trying to put it together



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had an order for an oak display unit. Was told it had to be 28 x 34 x 7 and have 4 shelves that would hold at least 5 x 7 picture frames. The rest was up to me. Damn, I hate having to think.

Started fiddling with Aspire and came up with this.










I then glued up 3 pieces of 1 x 6 x 36 oak boards - put it on the machine and got this.










Added the shelves with my new K4 Kreg pocket hole gizmo










Assembled it came out as this










Some oak stain and 4 coats of Poly we have .................










HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks really nice to me. Good job.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks very nice. You did a wonderful job on it. Is this to hang on the wall ,or sit on the floor? I like the design.

Herb


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Another great job, John. Oak is my favorite.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Going to sit on the floor with the lady's great grandchildrens' pictures on it and all the other family pics around it. She ran out of room.

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You should try thinking more often from the looks of that.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Not Bad*

You know HJ, that's not bad for a young feller. Nice looking finish.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

You did a great job, very nice.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Saweet...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it...
a lot...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The carving really finishes it beautifully. I bet Granny likes it.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Dang, that is NICE! I am such an amateur.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is where IMHO CNC shines. Combined with more traditional woodworking. 

Thru and thru John, very nicely done!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The Hobbyist said:


> Dang, that is NICE! I am such an amateur.


I've seen your stuff, Joe. You got it together!!

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> This is where IMHO CNC shines. Combined with more traditional woodworking.
> 
> Bill,
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> TwoSkies57 said:
> 
> 
> > This is where IMHO CNC shines. Combined with more traditional woodworking.
> ...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw this up close years ago in Amsterdam, it is old and apparently still in use. The carving was astonishing and deeply 3D. Some of the carving was about 1.5 to 2 inches deep. I wonder if this is the kind of thing that CNC could manage? What kind/size machine would be required?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

Something like that could be "tiled" - Scottart is the expert at that. He did 8' carvings with a 2' bed. But you could grow old during the carving time. Even the designing time would stretch the timeline a bit. But it could be done.

HJ


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice! CNC stuff is out of my realm of comprehension as well as my budget. You CNC crafts people all have my utmost admiration!


----------

